# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  O Τάισον και τα περιστέρια του

## n-i-k-o-s

O Τάισον και τα περιστέρια του και με βίντεο.μπράβο στον ταισον.βλέπουμε έναν άλλο χαρακτήρα που έχει.τον είχαμε συνηθίσει σε φασαρίες.απασχόλησε της αρχές πολλές φορές. να που μας δείχνει μια άλλη όψη του χαρακτήρα του.έχει πολλές ράτσες περιστεριών.πολλά περιστέρια, μόνο που είδαμε τα κουμάσια του καταλάβαμε ότι τα έχει μεράκι.και πάλη μπράβο του.      http://contra.gr/Boxing/USA/266812.html

----------

